# wee little dog



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

my failed foster


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry about being a failed foster, but I can see why that face is irresistible! Congrats


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How cute is he? What is it a Blue Heeler and what, the ears look small?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

no clue on breed, blue heeler mix is all I can figure! He has TINY ears that look like they want to stand up. He also has a docked tail, it is baled and has a scar on the end like it was actually docked by a vet, his full blooded sister's tail is the same thing(I need pictures of her.) 
Some pictures from this morning. the other pup is from a separate litter that I am fostering also


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He definitely looks like an ACD. I'd probably fail with that one too


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, there is no doubt that ACD's are the cutest puppies in the world. I wonder if he's a ACD/BC mix, or ACD/Australian Shepherd. Either way, I'm very happy for both you and him and I can see why you can't give him up. He is gorgeous! I love the other foster you have as well.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at that face! I can sure tell how you failed.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah, pretty much the moment I saw him I knew he was staying! I cannot tell what else he has in him, I think he is going to stay smaller though. He is so tiny compared to the other pup, and she is 10 weeks old. He has got to be at least 6 or 8 weeks, he actually has pretty large teeth. My other little foster is absolutely adorable! She is super dominate though, so we have a lot of work to do before she leaves my house.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness ADORABLE!!!! I love the tennis ball pictures, so cure and tiny.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, he is tiny isn't he? I didn't realise the other ACD was only 10 weeks old. She is gorgeous by the way, I love the sarcastic sideways look ACD's give you.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

haha, these two are a hoot! Yes, he is so small compared to her, and his legs are so short all she does is roll him around, lol


----------

